# Anyone hear About Capt. Hollis Forresters trout slaughter today in Matty?



## Waterlog (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm hearing rhumors of Capt Hollis and clients tearring the trout a new one today in Matty. Anyone speak to him today? The little hot rod I guess sacked em again! Congrats Capt. If ya did !


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes I did talk to him and yes they did VERY well today. We will be back at it in the morning.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

*Oh Yeah*

I am one of those lucky clients! We tore thier as$ up!!! All I can say is that Capt. Hollis is a bad AS$! He put us on fish all day and is hands down the best and most enjoyable guide I have ever been out with. I have limited out with other guides but have never had as much fun as we all did with Capt. Hollis. This guy knows where the fish are and knows how to have fun while catching them! I will post pictures soon.:cheers:


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

eastmattycjh said:


> I am one of those lucky clients! We tore thier as$ up!!! All I can say is that Capt. Hollis is a bad AS$! He put us on fish all day and is hands down the best and most enjoyable guide I have ever been out with. I have limited out with other guides but have never had as much fun as we all did with Capt. Hollis. This guy knows where the fish are and knows how to have fun while catching them! I will post pictures soon.:cheers:


 true that! x2


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

Here are a few pics of yesterdays trip. All fish were caught over mud. We caught them in waist deep water on a wide range of lures. We used assissins, brown lures, corky jr, and corky devils.


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

wow! what a day.....


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Nice! Y'all whacked um pretty good! With the water as low as it was i'm surprised y'all found any waist deep! LOL
--Hop


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report and Pics.

More Kudos for Capt Hollis. Last I heard , he has been growing a set of gills...LOL

I am looking forward to fishing with him one of these days...


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

That's awesome! Especially since I was there yesterday and we caught one trout, one black drum, one flounder, and one hardhead (all on plastic).sad_smiles We, too, also waded mud in waist deep water. My guess is that we weren't wading where the fish were :biggrin:, although we covered a lot of territory on the south shoreline! Might be time to give Capt. Hollister a call!!


----------



## cstaceyt (Feb 1, 2008)

WTG Hollis ! We left them biting the day before !


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

awesome


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

great report, thanks for posting


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*Whata good group of guys!*

As soon as I seen these guys jump in the water that morning, I knew that this would be our day. They didnt mind the grind at the beginning of the morning, just took it in stride and kep a non-giveup attitude, and it paid off for these guys, "Congratulations Again"! The morning started off slow, with no fish to show until around 11:00 am. The tide made a shift, and when that happend we began catching scattered singles fishing in 3" of mud with grass, throwing Brown-Lures , Chicken Boy Lures , and a few Assassins. Darker colors were our key from Plum-truce to Rooot-beer, and Roach, .... A few hours later, the singles turned into 2 to 3 guys hooked up at the same time. This bite was triggered by the CORKY, pink !The aggressive bite we had with the Corky had us hoopin and hollering like kids, it was just such a great time, and guys I cant wait until I get back out there with yall again! I've included a few more pictures here, one I thought was funny was when Chad had caught a small flounder on a Corky, lol.... enjoy:cheers:
www.capthollisforrester.com
www.matagordabayfishingguide.com

thanks to sponsors: Kubala Fishing Rods, Brown Lures
Bass Assassin Lures
Chicken Boy Lures
Ego nets


----------



## OneReelWonder (Jan 10, 2009)

**** good time it looks like, I have to back yall up on those Corkys, **** good choice


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

*WOW!!*

:cheers:Great Catch Capt!! Just think of all the WATOBBAS u could of seen!!LOL


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

troutmanmike said:


> :cheers:Great Catch Capt!! Just think of all the WATOBBAS u could of seen!!LOL


 LMAO!!! I"M STILL LAUGHING ON THAT ONE! LOL!!! WATUSSE!!!

one more secial sponsor of mine, Thanks "Lane" at "Midcoast Products" ! Guys, if you have not ever threw these corks before, ya gotta do it. Here lately we've been rigging them up with a DOA and smoking some nice Trout with them... "they are awesome"!:cheers:


----------



## Waterlog (Dec 22, 2008)

LOL, I guess the little hot rod did do it again! He's awesome to be around with, such a pleasant and laid back personality! Very confident and sure of himself, it'll carry him a long ways with that drive. I think some confuse that with cockiness, but he's far from that! One of the nicest guys you could meet, and would give you his shirt off his back while he froze! Full of knowledge, and very respectful, my wife loves him to death because of his patience! Look out for this guy, I don't see him slowing down anytime soon . Remember this guys, who's ever got the ball, there are those who are going to try and tackle, I just hope he can get through the storm , which I know this awesome guy can do it, he's tough, but some words out there I see bothering him. I told him quickly , your way too good to worry about jealousy!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Hollis you need to hit Vegas my man cuz you got the HOT HAND! Way to spank em!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

cstaceyt said:


> WTG Hollis ! We left them biting the day before !


Yes we did Stacey. LOL

Way to go partner on another great day!:cheers:

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Many thanks guys! I really appreciate all the awesome comments! Y'all r great:cheers:


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

man WTG CAPT.Hollis...Great pics


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the report. I love winter time fishing in Texas!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

It was tough friday all that hard work pays off awesome Job Capt.


----------



## donniet (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks Capt. Hollis for putting us on some fish! That was my best fishing trip yet. Anyone looking for a great trip with a great guide give Capt. Hollis a call, he is a lot of fun and is a great teacher as well. Thanks again Hollis, I will be giving you a call in the future.



Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> As soon as I seen these guys jump in the water that morning, I knew that this would be our day. They didnt mind the grind at the beginning of the morning, just took it in stride and kep a non-giveup attitude, and it paid off for these guys, "Congratulations Again"! The morning started off slow, with no fish to show until around 11:00 am. The tide made a shift, and when that happend we began catching scattered singles fishing in 3" of mud with grass, throwing Brown-Lures , Chicken Boy Lures , and a few Assassins. Darker colors were our key from Plum-truce to Rooot-beer, and Roach, .... A few hours later, the singles turned into 2 to 3 guys hooked up at the same time. This bite was triggered by the CORKY, pink !The aggressive bite we had with the Corky had us hoopin and hollering like kids, it was just such a great time, and guys I cant wait until I get back out there with yall again! I've included a few more pictures here, one I thought was funny was when Chad had caught a small flounder on a Corky, lol.... enjoy:cheers:
> www.capthollisforrester.com
> www.matagordabayfishingguide.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Snaggledtoothfreckelfish (Jul 26, 2008)

Great catch


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

DANG!!! Way to go Hollis!


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

GREAT JOB...sounds like a blast had by all!!!!!


----------

